# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Someone's put a hit contract on my dream self...

## Captain Frapo

So the past FOUR days in a row, I have had a recurring dream theme of people trying to fucking kill me. Now, I've had dream characters come after me before, but nothing like this. Every day seems to get worse and worse.

It started off by getting shot up by Tupac Shakur , and the next day I had a dream where I was being chased by someone wielding a large knife, as I ran away. The next day I was hanging out with David Cross and Bob Odenkirk, and they were trying to kill me by throwing boulders at me...The next day added the bizarre element of aliens and conspiracy, as I was being chased down in a parking lot by them in a NASCAR Car... and then finally last night another type of alien dream where I had to physically fight them off as they each tries to stab me through the heart.

Like I said, near-murders aren't anything new to my dreams, but they've been so much stronger and persistent, it's getting a little frightening. It feels as if there has been a hit contract out on me and all the dream characters in the dream world are trying to cash it in. The only thing I've done differently in my life, is that I've stopped smoking weed for Lent, which has really opened up my dream life (I have a LOT more dreams, or at least dreams that I can remember)

----------


## Higurashi

Well you said near-murders aren't new themes to your dreams, maybe it would be beneficial to permanently cease the drug use?

I would think things will get better after getting worse.

----------


## Kuhnada29

i lmao when i read that oneiro lol. you have some pretty strange dreams

----------


## Captain Frapo

thanks, I find them pretty entertaining myself.

And after researching this other, particularly interesting thread, part of me wants to say that this is all just the work of some Night-Stalkers.

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=37621

I give a little credence to this because a lot of my dreams involve "epic" shit, like foiling conspiracy, and saving the world. It's very consistent that, (haha this sounds funny) but I'm a pretty important guy in the dreamscape. 

Maybe now that I've stopped smoking weed, and my dreaming powers are more than ever, I've been proven to be too much of a threat. I have compromised something, and 'they' are coming out the woodworks every fucking night to terrorize my dreams.

----------

